# HELP!! Clifford Alarm Locks Me Out!



## cw95ta (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 2002 chevy 2500hd duramax diesel I purchased from a guy in AZ. Drove it all the way back to AL with no remote problems at all. I've now had it a little over a month now and the clifford system is acting up. Sometimes it unlocks the doors, other times sends the signal and does nothing. Both clickers work and both have new batteries. (I say both, I actually got pissed off a few minutes ago and threw one against the concrete, r.i.p.) Nevertheless, one has still been proven to work. Dont know the exact model but the back saysrpn: 479v/p/x 2(66) codes fcc id : ezsdi478

I believe it to be the matrix 1x 2-way but im not sure. Its a carbon fiber looking remote with 4 buttons on the front (lock, unlock, hood/trunk, and a * and then of course the program button on the back. And starts the truck whenever it actually works.

Ive tried everything from reprogramming it to unplugging the brainbox to breaking in to the truck. The vehicle didnt come with a key hole to get in manually so whenever this system messes up im locked out until it decides to work again. Even if i break in, the truck still wont crank bc the system hasn't been disarmed. 

What the hell is wrong with this thing? It will work for 3 or 4 min locking and unlocking and then when i try it 30 min later it wont work. Then after a while it by the grace of god unlocks again. I've got in the neighborhood of $5,000 in stereo equipment and i cant leave it unlocked everywhere i go. 

Thanks in advance!!!

-CW


----------



## cw95ta (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump. Anyone??


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know what's going on with your system but since you can't unlock the car with a physical key (really, no slot?) perhaps you should go to a dealer and get one of the OEM keyless entry fobs so you won't be locked out when the Clifford fritzes out on you.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

make sure the main unit is actually receiving a signal first. If there is an antenna that you can monitor, click the lock and unlock and see if the LED light acknowledges they key FOB has sent something. Could be the antenna that is bad.


----------

